# MAC, prom & my husband.



## xoleaxo (Apr 20, 2008)

MAC was a madhouse today!  i totally forgot that it's prom time for all the high schools, so fridays and saturdays make for worthless trips to MAC.  i walked into the store & there were about 5 girls getting their makeup done (side note: why do all high school girls do the same prom hairdo?  half up, half down with tight, hairspray soaked curls?  ughh..).  anyway, there was not ONE free MA.. i stood around swatching e/s and no one stopped to ask if i needed help, even though they came to pick up e/s from the stand.  i was also disappointed because the e/s stand was missing ALLLL the e/s that i wanted to swatch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the real reason for this post: my husband!  i guess i have been specktraing and talking about makeup way too much because as i was swatching e/s, he said "that's dull, maybe it will brighten up if you use a base under it?"  LOL.  after that he stopped and got that "wtf, did i just say that?" face.  FUNNNNNYYY.  

anybody else's husband/bf too influenced by us and our makeup?


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 20, 2008)

Too funny!  My husband just gives me his uncensored opinion about how my makeup looks.  Once I must've had what he considered too much eye stuff on, because he said I looked 'whore-ish'!!  Other than that, he says I've got too much.  "NEVARRRRRR", I say!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 20, 2008)

well, my brother only says things about makeup to mock me. Like,
"Oh you could really spruce up that eye look with some highlight in the innercorners." And I'm like,"FUUUCK YOU!"


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_well, my brother only says things about makeup to mock me. Like,
"Oh you could really spruce up that eye look with some highlight in the innercorners." And I'm like,"FUUUCK YOU!"_

 
that's so funny!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Apr 20, 2008)

Your hubby is too cute!

My bf likes picking lip gloss and lipstick colours for me =) He's in love with nude lips like I am =)


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocodcocoa* 

 
_Your hubby is too cute!

My bf likes picking lip gloss and lipstick colours for me =) He's in love with nude lips like I am =)_

 
cuuute!  my husband was picking out all kinds of red lipsticks for me but i don't think red lips works for me at all!  too bad for him.. ha ha.


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 20, 2008)

im going to my prom and im not planning to do a half up and drench my curls in yucky hairspray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahah. 

i have a friend whos a guy who thinks he can do makeup better than me.. whenever i complain my lipgloss/lipstick dissapears to fast he always says "tisk tisk shouuuulda worn that lipliner girlfriend!"


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 20, 2008)

I guess that's to be expected. I graduated a few years ago and didn't wear my hair like that either.


----------



## benzito_714 (Apr 20, 2008)

my husband and i went to mac and he insisted that i get electric eel e/s. i passed and that e/s was on my mind for an entire week. since i didn't get it i let him try and apply my eye makeup and it looked like i had a black/blue/purple bruised eye.
i am glad that he understands my love for make-up it makes it easy to explain when he catches me at 3 am trying a smokey eye.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 20, 2008)

My husband knows that I have an obsession with makeup. He always compliments my looks and even noticed the bold lip/neutral eye or bold eye/neutral lip rule. He adds to my sickness by buying me MAC giftcards here and there for no special reason. I love he.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 20, 2008)

wow that is sooooooo funny that he said that! At least he pays attention and knows his stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep him around... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never been to MAC at prom time. I didn't go to MAC for my makeup, I actually did it myself. At my high school, the hairstyle was up. In curls. Booooooooring. I loved my hairstyle. lol


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 20, 2008)

im so sorry that happened to you id go back on a slow day and let the mgr know.

and thats great news from your hubby

ud be suprised ive seen some men come up to the counter and pick out es  with there wife or gf its fun


----------



## neeshie (Apr 21, 2008)

I was packing for a conference and had difficulty choosing a dress for a black tie do I had.
My sister looked at my husband in amazement when he said I should take the blue dress cos I just bought an eyeshadow that matched it!!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 21, 2008)

My man is always like, "nice blending dear" which is funny because he doesn't even know what blending is!


----------



## poconos15 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm currently At-Home Domestic Project Manager (ahem...unemployed), but I still manage to put on a full face of mu everyday...when he gets home, he'll say, "Close your eyes" so he can take a look at what I've done all day.  His rating system normally goes something like this:

Nice - That looks like you could wear that to work 
OR
NICE - That looks like you wanna get some

The 2nd comment normally makes me wonder if I really stepped out of the house with my mu like that...


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 21, 2008)

lol poconos!  "niiiiceeeeee!"


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 21, 2008)

hahah all of these posts are funny! my husband sometimes tells me when i went crazy with my blush or if my eyeshadow is too much. one time after he bought me my heatherette haul, he was mad at me because i went over my limit =X whenever i do that he goes on and on about "why do you even need that..blah blah".. and the next morning when he THOUGHT i was still sleeping i heard him say "ooh it is nice packaging.." and "mm smells good" .. he was talking about the lipstick smelling good lol.


----------



## Pnk85 (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_hahah all of these posts are funny! my husband sometimes tells me when i went crazy with my blush or if my eyeshadow is too much. one time after he bought me my heatherette haul, he was mad at me because i went over my limit =X whenever i do that he goes on and on about "why do you even need that..blah blah".. and the next morning when he THOUGHT i was still sleeping i heard him say "ooh it is nice packaging.." and "mm smells good" .. he was talking about the lipstick smelling good lol._

 











I've seen mine look through my traincase when he thought I wasn't paying attention & when he buys me new makeup he will always ask me if I added it to my inventory list in excel......


----------



## panther27 (Apr 23, 2008)

Once in a while my man will come to the counter with me and he will look at the colors and comment sometimes.I think it's soooo cute!!When the  chromeglasses came out he was like,I like this one,it's hot!Or sometimes he will sit on one of the stools.So funny!!


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 23, 2008)

My husband has 3 general responses:

"That's sexy....!!" (Usually smokey or kohl-rimmed eyes)
"That's cute/homey." (Usually neutral looks)
"Augh!" (usually colourful looks, especially w/ teal, blue or purple)

lol, he doesn't usually say the last one unless I ask him, and that's my concise translation of his comments.  He doesn't want to become too interested in my m/u because he thinks I'm already interested enough for the both of us!  He's getting more okay with me asking about the looks I try out, tho. =P


----------



## Chelseaa (Apr 23, 2008)

hahahah my poor boyfriend. he is with me during pretty much all my makeup purchases. lol, he's picking up on things really quick.
his mom and aunt were apparently quizzing him the other day and they were like, "what's Heatherette?"
his response:
"it's a new collection from mac with things like lolipop loving and stuff" (or something along those lines is what he said)
Them:
"wtf?"


hahaha


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 23, 2008)

My husband has one response- "looks nice!" with a sweet honest smile. I'm never sure if he actually looked at my makeup or not, but it's good of him to try! He does like to poke through my stuff once in a while, and he thinks the colors look cool- and he put my blush on for me once, and applied it perfectly!


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 23, 2008)

That's too funny!

My bf always tries to say something nice or helpful.  He either says something like "it's pretty" and look hopeful because he's worried he'll say the wrong thing.  If I ask him to say more he'll say something that I'm not even wearing.  Like he's say "I like the blue part" when I'm not even wearing blue. Weeeird. lol


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Once in a while my man will come to the counter with me and he will look at the colors and comment sometimes.I think it's soooo cute!!When the chromeglasses came out he was like,I like this one,it's hot!Or sometimes he will sit on one of the stools.So funny!!_

 
lol my husband has sat on one of the stools too. i told him to get off unless he wants his makeup done haha


sometimes when i'm too caught up online and he wants attention, i'll give it to him  but when i do he'll sarcastically say, "no no.. go on playing with your fafis and heatherettes and whatever" lol.


----------



## sofabean (Apr 25, 2008)

the same thing happened to me only it happened to me twice saturdays in a row. i hate prom time especially when i need to make a trip to the mac store. they're so incredibly busy that it makes my head hurt.


----------



## pat (Apr 25, 2008)

LOL this post is too funny and cute! 

My boyfriend is the same, he kind of mocks me when I'm at MAC.  He'll say something that makes NO SENSE like, "You know, I'm really oily around my *O-zone* area.  Like when you *highlight* your _lip_, it makes your cheeks pop." Or I'll ask him if something looks nice and he says, "No, it's ugly. It'll look better on me." HAHAHAHAHAH! I'm like "Shut the F*** up! You're so stupid!" hahahaha

I love him! hahahaha


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_LOL this post is too funny and cute! 

My boyfriend is the same, he kind of mocks me when I'm at MAC. He'll say something that makes NO SENSE like, "You know, I'm really oily around my *O-zone* area. Like when you *highlight* your lip, it makes your cheeks pop." Or I'll ask him if something looks nice and he says, "No, it's ugly. It'll look better on me." HAHAHAHAHAH! I'm like "Shut the F*** up! You're so stupid!" hahahaha

I love him! hahahaha_

 





sooo funny!


----------



## fashionette (Apr 25, 2008)

Hahaha, my bf comments my makeup without me asking (positive though).

Like once I had just bought a new blush and he was like "Wow, that blush really brightens your face, you look tanned. it's really pretty!"
So cute.

he also helped me pick out an e/s and he was like "well, if you apply it sheer it will look really pretty with your coloring"

Hahaha, I'm a makeup freak and his brothers girlfriend is an MA so it's probably our fault...


----------



## carrieann07 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ugh Prom...

I'll def. be avoiding MAC tomorrow
=[


----------



## kcphoto (Apr 26, 2008)

*I just hit four years with mine, and spent an extra long time putting my own spin on a smoky green and gold look by Christine at Temptalia. At dinner, out of nowhere, he told me I had "very sexypants makeups"! Whatta guy, eh? ;D

I love that he supports and encourages my love of makeup... maybe it's cos it gets me to leave him alone while he's playing his silly video games, haha ;D*


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just wait till evening time to go into MAC in the spring, That way all the little girlies will be getting their pictures taken and will have already cleared the MU counters.

I love how men react to girl things. My Man is getting a little jealous of my new found MU sites . He says whenever i I try to spend time with you you're on Make Up alley ... And when I joined here he was like oh no another one


----------



## Miss Rose (Jun 10, 2008)

awww thats so adorable! Everytime i do my makeup my bf sits by me and just "studies" the application lol. Believe it or not he spritzes Studio Fix everyday after shaving now hahaha
-its a turn on dont you think?lol


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 10, 2008)

My Boyfriend Uses Fix+ Too!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 10, 2008)

My man loves lipglass/lipsticks lol. Glossy lips kill men.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 10, 2008)

When we were going out recently, I asked my husband what eyeshadow I should wear. I know he doesn't really care and didn't expect much of an answer but he gave it a tiny bit of thought and replied "Pink metal!". It turned out to be Pink Opal he was trying to describe, so I guess that was a reasonable attempt.

He also pointed out some mascara reviews in a television listings magazine he was flicking through last weekend and declared, "No MAC! You won't like that".  His usual comment as soon as he sees any make-up these days is, "You're NOT buying that!"  no matter what it is ...


----------



## xxkandiekcxx (Jun 10, 2008)

My boyfriend always ask "why do you need 50 eyeshadows that are the same color?" which of course they aren't they are all different shades of blue, purple and green ect... you get my point.


----------



## serendipityii (Jun 10, 2008)

My boyfriend is so cute... the other day, I was telling him about how much I liked the Finery lipstick packaging... then I said, "But the bright pink packaging is better." 
He goes, "oh, the Heatherette stuff you have at home?" LOL.

And then he knew how excited I was about the Fafi collection... I wanted to go to MAC but didn't wanna drive an hour+ to get there. He was like, "let's go babe... I'll take you to go see your Foofoo."

He is toooooo cute!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 10, 2008)

haha my bf always looks at me when I get home with makeup and says " do you really need another pigment? He never complains when I wear it though


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 10, 2008)

awwww!! haha!! it's amazing how much interest men actually take in what we do to get prettified. lol. 

my own fiance normally comments on my looks on his own and he likes all of them. i get like a "sexy" or "looking pretty" or even "cute". lol. when i do my makeup in front of him he'll sit and watch me and even offers to do something. The last time it was lip gloss. haha!! 
him -"lemme do it!! lemme do it!!" 
me - "but you're gonna get it all over my face!!" (meaning around my lips)
him - "No im not...GIMME!!"
me - "fine here...." 
he didn't do a half bad job of staying in my lip area. 

he doesn't like it when i use lipglosses before i come to see him because he ends up with sparkly lips. lol. other then that he has no issue with what i do.


----------



## jayne5787 (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_mallory* 

 
_My Boyfriend Uses Fix+ Too!_

 
lol so does mine! he'll do it either after I do, after the shower, or after he shaves. he'll grab it from me and be like, "I want to feel refreshed too!" haha


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imperfectbeauty* 

 
_ 
he doesn't like it when i use lipglosses before i come to see him because he ends up with sparkly lips. lol. other then that he has no issue with what i do._

 
haha, my husband hates lipgloss, especially the sparkly ones cuz they get on his lips and mustache.  sometimes he goes to work with a little glitter stuck in his 'stache.  i don't think that's a good look for sailors.  haha!  

BUUUT tendertones on the other hand.. he loves that stuff cuz it smells good & isnt sticky!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_haha, my husband hates lipgloss, especially the sparkly ones cuz they get on his lips and mustache. sometimes he goes to work with a little glitter stuck in his 'stache. i don't think that's a good look for sailors. haha! 

BUUUT tendertones on the other hand.. he loves that stuff cuz it smells good & isnt sticky!_

 
haha!! yea i have to tell my fiance to clean his lips off unless he wants to go to work sparkly and pretty looking and then i get a glare. haha!! 

i will try those out!! i need something more moisturizing but not a gloss so i'll check them out the next time i go to mac.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 10, 2008)

*******


----------



## rachybloom (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_LOL this post is too funny and cute! 

My boyfriend is the same, he kind of mocks me when I'm at MAC.  He'll say something that makes NO SENSE like, "You know, I'm really oily around my *O-zone* area.  Like when you *highlight* your lip, it makes your cheeks pop." Or I'll ask him if something looks nice and he says, "No, it's ugly. It'll look better on me." HAHAHAHAHAH! I'm like "Shut the F*** up! You're so stupid!" hahahaha

I love him! hahahaha_

 
haha my boyfriend does that too..I just punch him and tell him I won't play Halo with him later if he doesn't stop ;] (I'm addicted..don't tell anybody). Or he'll pick up the really bright stuff and be like "Wtf do hookers shop here too?" I just sigh and walk away.. Whenever I ask how I look he looks me in the eyes and says "You look beautiful.". It's good enough for me! The only thing he doesn't like is when I wear lipgloss cause it gets all over him..He doesn't say anything about it but when we're done kissing he immediately rubs the hell out of his lips and then starts kissing me again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's adorable.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kcphoto* 

 
_*I just hit four years with mine, and spent an extra long time putting my own spin on a smoky green and gold look by Christine at ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥. At dinner, out of nowhere, he told me I had "very sexypants makeups"! Whatta guy, eh? ;D

I love that he supports and encourages my love of makeup... maybe it's cos it gets me to leave him alone while he's playing his silly video games, haha ;D*_

 


LOL my bf calls me 'sexypants' all the time


----------



## wahine (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serendipityii* 

 
_And then he knew how excited I was about the Fafi collection... I wanted to go to MAC but didn't wanna drive an hour+ to get there. He was like, "let's go babe... I'll take you to go see your *Foofoo*."_

 
OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am tearing up laughing here in my office cube!


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Once in a while my man will come to the counter with me and he will look at the colors and comment sometimes.I think it's soooo cute!!When the chromeglasses came out he was like,I like this one,it's hot!Or sometimes he will sit on one of the stools.So funny!!_

 

hahaha, that's so cute!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 3, 2008)

Thats hilarious! And you are totally right about staying away from the MAC counter around prom time...it's a nightmare.
My husband is hilarious when it comes to me and my makeup.  Thank the Lord he understands my obsession.  He always makes fun of the names of the eye shadows.  He's always like, "who comes up with this stuff?? That would be the best job ever."   lThen he'll make up dirty, stupid, hilarious names for random products I'm using. Some of them are pretty good however. It's a game we play...we're dorks. And then my big dream was to make my own makeup brand where I'll design the packaging and the products and he'll name them.  And he's always like, "that would be the crappiest brand...ever." lolol
But he doesn't really like sticky lip gloss.  When I got my Tendertones, he was like, eeeeww.  But then he smelled them and I think he would actually carry one in his pocket and wear it if he didn't have the risk of being made fun of.  
He's a sweetheart though.  I think he secretly likes the MAC store and gladly supports my crazy spending with it...because then he doesn't feel so bad for spending money on his car and electronics...lol.


----------

